# Dryer Belt



## KB Services (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone know the path for a Kenmore dryer belt? Mine is just the standard style dryer with a small drive motor a tension puley and the drum. Problem I'm having is the way the darn thing wraps around. The belt broke off and the pulley went flying. I figured out where the pulley goes but I have to much slack in the belt (same size belt too).


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Go to http://www.repairclinic.com/0079.asp scroll down to Kenmore and click the appropriate link. You might also try the Sears web site, may be a manual there...

Good luck,

Rip


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

The belt on the dryer goes around the drum with the ribs of the belt down on the drum then through the center of the idler pulley and hooks on to the motor pulley.

If you ever need other parts for your dryer here is a great place to get Appliance parts.


----------

